
Being Your Selves: Identity R&D on Alt Twitter - todsacerdoti
https://www.ribbonfarm.com/2020/01/23/being-your-selves-identity-rd-on-alt-twitter/
======
tveita
There's something to this, but it's on a collision course with the trend of
spam bots becoming harder and harder to distinguish from real people. Give it
another decade and any community not tied to some sort of verifiable
identities will be infested with bots that only exist to influence your buying
habits and political opinions.

It would be nice to preserve open and pseudonymous communities where you can
be sure you're interacting with other humans, but how to do that is an open
question.

